# alsa - mikrofon i uprawnienia

## ellsworth

witam

to jest moj pierwszy post na tym forum wiec prosze troche o wyrozumialosc  :Smile: 

mam alse i karte oparta na ens1370 robione wg http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml - nie jako alsa-driver, ale jako modul w kernelu. Oprocz tego musialem zainstalowac takie rzeczy jak alsa-lib *-jack *-tools *-utils *-xmms , wiadomo.

Pierwsza sprawa to mikforon - dziala mi na xp, a po podpieciu na komputer z linuksem - nie. Wogole nie moge w sieci znalezc nic (zadnej instrukcji jak w przypadku tej wyzej) dotyczacego od A do Z jak mikrofon ustawic i zeby to dzialalo. w alsamixer mam odmutowane pozycje Mic (podglosnione) i MicBoss - nic wiecej odnosnie mikrofonu tam nie mam. Zainstalowalem sobie jeszcze alsamixergui i tam u gory kliknalem to koleczko, az zaswiecilo sie na czerwono - no chodzi o cos w stylu 'nagrywania' - ze to urzadzenie wejscia ma byc a nie wyjscia (tak to sie podobno klika). 

Ale dalej nic z dzwiekiem nie ma :S nagrywalem (arecord -f cd test.wav ) i nagrywac sie niby dobrze robi, ale z odtwarzaniem sa problemy, tzn nic nie slychac -tylko taki szum, a to co mowilem juz nie - czyli wniosek prosty: mikrofon nie dziala jak trzeba  :Smile:  .

Nastepna rzecz to cos nie tak jest z uprawnieniami w alsie - wogole. Do local.start musialem dodac linijke

chmod ugoa+rwx /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/sequencer /dev/midi /dev/sound /dev/sound/*

zeby wogole moc slyszec dzwiek. Pomimo ze moj uzytkownik dodany jest do grupy audio:

cat /etc/group |grep audio

audio:x:18:ellsworth

Bo inaczej dzwieku odtwarzac nie bedzie (chodzi o uprawnienia) To samo jezeli chodzi o alsamixer bo korzystac z niego (podglasniac i wogole) moze tylko root - inaczej wywala blad

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> 
> 

 

na roocie chodzi normalnie :/

pomozcie.

----------

## qermit

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> to jest moj pierwszy post na tym forum wiec prosze troche o wyrozumialosc 

 Że o co prosisz?

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> Pierwsza sprawa to mikforon - dziala mi na xp, a po podpieciu na komputer z linuksem - nie.

 

To nie jest windows, on nie stara się myśleć za ciebie.

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> Nastepna rzecz to cos nie tak jest z uprawnieniami w alsie - wogole. Do local.start musialem dodac linijke
> 
> chmod ugoa+rwx /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/sequencer /dev/midi /dev/sound /dev/sound/*

 

to czego wkońcu używasz alsa czy oss? Sam już nie wiem.

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> ```
> ...

 

czyżbyś nie miał nadal praw rw do /dev/snd/control*?

pokaż mi swoje /etc/security/console.perms

----------

## ellsworth

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <console>=tty[0-9][0-9]* vc/[0-9][0-9]* :[0-9]\.[0-9] :[0-9]
> 
> <xconsole>=:[0-9]\.[0-9] :[0-9]
> ...

 

uzywam alsy z kernela. to /dev/sound to niby jest od oss z tego co sobie wygooglowalem (?) ale to moze byc pozostalosc po alsa-oss ktore zreszta wywalilem (wczesniej zainstalowalem jak mialem alsa-driver jeszcze). a ze myslenie zostawia mnie - to akurat wiem, chodzi mi tylko o to, ze mikrofon jest sprawny i karta muzyczna pod katem mikrofonu rowniez ;>

dzieki za odp.

----------

## qermit

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <console>  0600 <sound>      0600 root.audio   <<-- ta linijka jest wszystkiemu winna (tak mi się wydaje)
> ...

 

Prawa w katalogu /dev/ przy starcie systemu są ustawiane zgodne z ustawieniami w tym pliku. Myślę, że teraz już wiesz co jest nie tak.

----------

## ellsworth

tak, juz wiem -dzieki.

A jak sprawa z mikrofonem ? Jest jakis sposob abym dowiedzial co sie dzieje ze nie dziala ? Bo mixer niby dobrze jest ustawiony a mimo wszystko nie nagrywa ;S

----------

## qermit

 *ellsworth wrote:*   

> tak, juz wiem -dzieki.
> 
> A jak sprawa z mikrofonem ? Jest jakis sposob abym dowiedzial co sie dzieje ze nie dziala ? Bo mixer niby dobrze jest ustawiony a mimo wszystko nie nagrywa ;S

 jeżeli odgrywać możesz to co nagrałeś, to znaczy że jest dobrze. w innym przypadku nie wiem

----------

## ellsworth

tzn odgrywac - mowie ze sobie moge ten plik otworzyc i odluchac co nie znaczy ze cokolwiek z tego co nagralem slychac - tylko szum - czyli w skrocie - nic. Podobno powinno mnie byc slychac w glosnikach jak mowie (?) - a ja i tak nic nie slysze

----------

## qermit

jeszce jedno. z dobregu użądzenia nagrywasz, tzn czy dobry mikkrofon masz ustawiany, itd?

Ja w panelu aslamixer mam ustawione capture na max oraz podłączone Mic Boost.

----------

## ellsworth

wlasnie tu jest chyba jakas niescislosc, bo w alsamixergui mam podlaczone MicBoost oraz ustawione (prawie) max. Mic i czerwona lampka u gory - niby capture, to samo co w kmix. Natomiast w alsamixer mam przy Mic cos takiego:

View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                         

Item: Mic 

ale ten "view: ..." jest taki sam przy kazdym urzadzeniu ;S 

wlaczasz capture jakos specjalnie w "golym" alsamixer ? chociaz i tak dupa bo jak w 2 mixerach jest ustawione dobrze to tutaj tez powinno...

----------

